# DIY Fun House Mirrors



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

My version of some fun house mirrors using a design by a school science teacher (referenced in video). These will be part of a circus-themed Halloween display. I still have to figure out how to light the trick-or-treaters in front of the mirrors without bathing the rest of the yard in light. My PVC tube spotlights don't put out enough light for this prop. I'll probably go with some carefully aimed, cheap Walmart clamp-on work lights.


----------



## Jeannette (Oct 12, 2019)

That is soooooo cool ! Great job!


----------

